# Ormsay



## Rockyboy (Mar 5, 2021)

I was on the Ormsay Port Talbot to Algeria then back to Workington April/May 1956 with iron ore. I am interested in its history but can't find any reference through the usual sources.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Rockyboy said:


> I was on the Ormsay Port Talbot to Algeria then back to Workington April/May 1956 with iron ore. I am interested in its history but can't find any reference through the usual sources.


Sure you don't mean Ormsary?

Brian


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

ORMSARY Scottish Ore Carriers, J & J Denholm, Managers.

First of the 'new' class ore boats. Sisters to Wellpark, Naess Trader, Clarkavon, Clarkeden. Built 1953, built by Lithgows, Glasgow. Registered Greenock. Broken up at Bilbao, 1969 6,860 grt, 9,000 dwt (approx)


----------



## Rockyboy (Mar 5, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> ORMSARY Scottish Ore Carriers, J & J Denholm, Managers.
> 
> First of the 'new' class ore boats. Sisters to Wellpark, Naess Trader, Clarkavon, Clarkeden. Built 1953, built by Lithgows, Glasgow. Registered Greenock. Broken up at Bilbao, 1969 6,860 grt, 9,000 dwt (approx)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. You are correct - spelling makes all the difference! I was 18 at the time - now I am 80 something but still have vivid memories of Algeria during their terrible war.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> ORMSARY Scottish Ore Carriers, J & J Denholm, Managers.
> 
> First of the 'new' class ore boats. Sisters to Wellpark, Naess Trader, Clarkavon, Clarkeden. Built 1953, built by Lithgows, Glasgow. Registered Greenock. Broken up at Bilbao, 1969 6,860 grt, 9,000 dwt (approx)
> 
> ...



Not really sisterships Stephen, Ormsary and Gleddoch were steamers and the rest were 3 legged Doxfords


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*ORMSARY (1953 - 1969)*
6,859g. 3,180n 9,150d. 427.0 x 57.3 x 24.3 feet
T.3cyl (26”, 44” & 76” x 48”) by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock  3000ihp
26.8.1952: Launched by Lithgows Ltd Port Glasgow (Yard No. 1092) for Scottish Ore Carriers Ltd. (J. & J. Denholm Ltd., managers) Greenock . 
26.12.1952: Registered at Greenock. (O.N. 185761). 
1.1953: Completed. 
3.11.1969: Arrived at Bilbao for demolition by Hierros Ardes


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks John. Too hasty with the information. I hadn't even included GLEDDOCH!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good photo GLEDDOCH on trials. Looks as good as a 'Bluey'!


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*GLEDDOCH (1953 – 1970)*
6,603g. 3,180n 9,150d. 427.0 x 57.3 x 25.2 feet
T.3cyl (26”, 44” & 76” x 48”) by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock 3000ihp
18.12.1952: Launched by Lithgows Ltd Port Glasgow (Yard No. 1094) for Scottish Ore Carriers Ltd. (J. & J. Denholm Ltd., managers) Greenock. 
5.1953: Completed. 
27.5.1953: Registered at Greenock. (O.N. 185765). 
1970: Sold to Claudio Marinzulich, Venice and renamed ALDO CERCONI. 
1977: Esperide Soc. di Navigazione SpA, Venice appointed as managers. 
1978: Demolished at Vado Ligure.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm....... Stephen J. Card........... As they say,"I dunno, Rick!".
Rgds.
Dave


Stephen J. Card said:


> Good photo GLEDDOCH on trials. Looks as good as a 'Bluey'!
> View attachment 686023


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Best funnel colours.... Clarksons, Scottish Ore etc.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Interesting to hear the Ormsary name out of the blue. I did my first trip Deck Cadet on her in August 1963, Port Talbot to Bone, Algeria. The French had basically just pulled out and the senior cadet, John Norrie, introduced my innocent self to the perils of "ladies of the night hostelries"!
I also sailed on the Naess Trader as first trip 3/0 in April 1966 spending the seamans strike in Port Talbot & unfortunately watching England winning the World Cup.
George Porteous


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

George , sent you a PM before seeing your post above . Two points , how did you not end up on the Crinan ?. My intake
also joined in August 1963 on the Crinan but you went somewhere else ?.
1966 strike was also spent in Santa Portablo , I was 3rd.mate on the Arisaig , spent too much time in the Grand .
Sailed with J.J.Norrie somewhere but cant remember now .


----------



## Archie Buntain (Apr 25, 2017)

George Porteous said:


> Interesting to hear the Ormsary name out of the blue. I did my first trip Deck Cadet on her in August 1963, Port Talbot to Bone, Algeria. The French had basically just pulled out and the senior cadet, John Norrie, introduced my innocent self to the perils of "ladies of the night hostelries"!
> I also sailed on the Naess Trader as first trip 3/0 in April 1966 spending the seamans strike in Port Talbot & unfortunately watching England winning the World Cup.
> George Porteous


George, I also did my first trip as Apprentice on the Ormsary around August 1962 - also Port Talbot to Bone. The other Apprentice on board was from memory Gerry Duncan. I ended up doing a nine month stint - with Narvik being the favourite port of call throughout that dreadfully cold winter. The ice on board never melted from one end of the voyage to the other. Skipper was a very young Willie MCCrae.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

John Cassels said:


> George , sent you a PM before seeing your post above . Two points , how did you not end up on the Crinan ?. My intake
> also joined in August 1963 on the Crinan but you went somewhere else ?.
> 1966 strike was also spent in Santa Portablo , I was 3rd.mate on the Arisaig , spent too much time in the Grand .
> Sailed with J.J.Norrie somewhere but cant remember now .


Hi John, from memory I think I was unable, for some reason, to make the date of joining the Crinan as a "first tripper" & was sent to the "Ormsary" instead. I did sail on the Crinan as a "senior" cadet in 1965 before Mid-apprentice course at King Ted's. 
During strike in P. T. another watering hole I seem to remembering was the "Oddfellows", the caberat was Vernon & Billo, a bit risqué for non seafarers but common place these days!!!! 
Cheers 
George


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

George Porteous said:


> Hi John, from memory I think I was unable, for some reason, to make the date of joining the Crinan as a "first tripper" & was sent to the "Ormsary" instead. I did sail on the Crinan as a "senior" cadet in 1965 before Mid-apprentice course at King Ted's.
> During strike in P. T. another watering hole I seem to remembering was the "Oddfellows", the caberat was Vernon & Billo, a bit risqué for non seafarers but common place these days!!!!
> Cheers
> George


George , not forgetting the Lamb & Tit and the Walnut. We were together on the mid apprentice course , remember?.
Still got some pics somewhere . The football matches , sailing in the dayboats , the end of course dance. Remember the
old Ford transit the BP lads bought with no brakes ?. Driving down the Mall with about 15 of us in the back . And the Coopers Arms across Salmon Lane ?.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

John Cassels said:


> George , not forgetting the Lamb & Tit and the Walnut. We were together on the mid apprentice course , remember?.
> Still got some pics somewhere . The football matches , sailing in the dayboats , the end of course dance. Remember the
> old Ford transit the BP lads bought with no brakes ?. Driving down the Mall with about 15 of us in the back . And the Coopers Arms across Salmon Lane ?.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Aye, John, memories! Some I remember, some not. The Coopers I definatley remember, maybe that's a bad sign. Don't remember the Transit van but remember going home & returning from mid course brake in George Bull's dodgy mini (he was BP & lived in Glasgow). I've met with another BP guy a few times over the years (including on the square) don't know if you remember him, Jimmy Little?
At one time I could name everyone I'd sailed with, not a hope now. When we spoke re the Crinan, I think the old man was George Grierson, I think he was from your part of the world. In 1976 I was C/O on "Matco Thames" (Mobil Shipping) she was a new build which we had brought from Japan to bring oil from Beryl Alpha field to UK. We were laid-up for a year at York Hill Quay in Glasgow. The pilot who took us up the Clyde was Grierson. 
The only other seafaring people I've come across were guys I met at college, or saw mentioned on SN. 
Do you remember the girls from the teachers training college in Balham? 
Cheers 
George


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Evening George , you're now reviving the memory , yes , the girls from Balham . I got to know a Mavis rather well.

George Grierson I remember well. When i passed for Masters in 1973 he told me to put my name on the list
for Clyde pilotage. The pilot master was a pal of my dad's so i did that. In 1980 when i got offered the
Cast job as port Capt. in Antwerp I was still bottom of the list and as had married a Dutch lassie in 1974 the
dicision was pretty easy.

Yes , I remember Jim Little very well , he figures in a lot of the photos I still have. I believe
he went on to become Master with BP.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Hard to believe that Gleddoch continued through 1978. Sure - 25yrs isn't long, but seems it for wee steam ore-carriers. My father was CEN on Gleddoch and in '65 & '66 - My mother, sister and me, sailed on her during the school holidays to Narvik, Rotterdam, Port Talbot and Irlam (Manchester Ship Canal). I can still smell that fuel oil. I remember on the Narvik-PT run - passing Ormsary going the other way, and passing and getting passed by Morar, between it dead in the water, and overtaking ! Happy days for a young lad.


----------

